# Video evidence: my GSD is great with the baby!!



## smokedaddy99 (Jun 17, 2006)

The video that finally convinced my mother-in-law that Sebastian is in fact very good with our 11 month old, Joshua. And don't worry - their play time together is always CLOSELY monitored. 

She was particularly impressed that the toy "in play" is the dog's, not Joshua's. 

video on YouTube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEKmUqxpZTI


----------



## Liljah (Jan 20, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I loved it too.. very nice. What a good dog.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

That was great. I loved the song at the end too.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

That was awesome, I love seeing how gentle Sabastion plays with Joshus...Very cute!!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

great video, great dog and kid.


----------



## luanne (May 27, 2004)

Ok, that's the coolest thing I've seen all day! Very cool.

Lu


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

aw, nice video. very cute lil one and your gsd is gorgeous


----------



## smokedaddy99 (Jun 17, 2006)

Well, thank you all for the nice comments! 

My mother-in-law had a bad experience with a dog when she was young and was convinced that Sebi was dangerous. She claimed that, "...German Shepherds are THE most aggressive dog. Why do you think that they are used as police dogs?" She followed that gem up with, "...you NEVER crate a dog."









So, according to the internet / neighbor-educated, NON-dog owner, I was apparently putting MY SON







in danger and have no concept how to raise a dog.

Well, this video paved the way to her seeing the light. Normally, I'd let it go...but she IS my wife's mother and Joshie's grandmother, and that isn't going to change. She actually asked how SHE can be more comfortable and not act scared around Sebastian. I give her credit - she's trying!







Funny how anyone could be afraid of my goofy dog, but I do understand the stigma...


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Great video.







Mom's sandles, my kids couldn't resist that either.

You'll get more amo for MIL when Sebastian is right there helping Joshua start walking. I have great videos of Morgan being used as a walker - complete with my son yanking out a fistful of fur!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

There is a similar video on the Internet, showing a 3 year old girl playing with a GSD. The dog is so great with the kid, it is unreal. The video is about two years old. 

I was impressed and forwarded the video to my breeder and a GSD behavior specialist I know, saying how wonderful it was.

Despite the fact the dog was closely monitored, there response was very critical of my being entralled with it. Simply stated, just one bite to the face, and then how would you feel if you allowed your dog to do this. That takes about two seconds.

Sorry, I think it is wrong.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

There is a similar video on the Internet, showing a 3 year old girl playing with a GSD. The dog is so great with the kid, it is unreal. The video is about two years old. 

I was impressed and forwarded the video to my breeder and a GSD behavior specialist I know, saying how wonderful it was.

Despite the fact the dog was closely monitored, there response was very critical of my being entralled with it. Simply stated, just one bite to the face, and then how would you feel if you allowed your dog to do this. The bite takes about two seconds.

Sorry, I think it is wrong to think this wonderful.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Video evidence: my GSD is great with the baby!*

Joshua is adorable and Sebastian is a very tolerant dog.

That said, I have to agree with Timber1. That 's a little close for comfort.

I did raise my children with GSDs but the crawling and face to face at eye level makes me very nervous.

Please take care and never let Joshua startle Sebastian when he's sleeping.


----------

